#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Mikrotik ap bridge

## umbradomini

Galera bom dia, 


Tenho uma nano loco m5 ligada em um ponto que tem uma omnitik, essa omnitik esta como apbridge. o cliente que e uma nano loco m5 tem varios clientes atras dela ligados em um switch direto no cabo e gostaria de repassar os macs deles de forma transparente para servidor central. quando consulto a tabela arp de dentro do srvidor mikrotik central so me mostra o ip dos clientes no cabo mas todos com o mac dessa nanoloco. se eu colocar a nanoloco como station wds funcionaria ? eu achoq ue nao por que teria que habilitar wds na bridge do ap mikrotik certo ? desde de ja agradeco atencao

----------


## Aurio

WDS somente no PTP para repassar o MAC dos clientes que estão atrás do PTP.

----------


## 1929

Eu colocaria os dois rádios como AP + wds ativado. E em bridge para repassar os MACs dos usuários. 
O que o WDS faz na prática? Ele entende que os dois rádios passam a ser como uma só interface.
Se a station ficar roteada daí só vai chegar no servidor o MAC da CPE.

----------

